# How much can the "luv n kisses" make in Dubai



## flatop (May 22, 2008)

Gday all you expats,

I have been offerred a job in Dubai on 35,000 (aed) per month salary and 15,000 (aed) per month rental allowance. This seems OK to me so far... Tell what you all think please

My main concern is how much my wife would be able to earn over there as well. This is the real decider on whether we pack up and go or not.

She is in accounts and administration but does not have a degree in this area. She has a British tertiary certificate in accounting. She is presently running the accounts and administration section of a large real estate company in Australia.

What sort of annual salary are we talking about for this type of proffessional background in the UAE. Info on worst case scenario and top end of town would both be appreciated.

Thankyou in advance


----------

